# Needs some help trying to debug WIFI dropping out



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

In my ongoing attempt to max my battery (samsung galaxy stellar, 4.1.2), I am using an automation app (llama) to enable/disable some stuff based on what's going on... I turn off mobile, wifi and sync when screen turns off (and then run a quick email sync every 15 minutes). And when I unlock the screen, turn stuff back on.

Works great... almost. Turns out that there's something buggy in the Wifi adapter. Seems that after a while (several WIFI toggles), the WIFI adapter gets wonky. It'll connect up fine, then a short time later (10 seconds ish), the WIFI connection will disconnect and when I look, it shows the access point as 'saved'.... meaning it can't see it anymore. When it gets to that point, my only real choice is to boot the phone. It seems to occur when it rescans for wi-fi networks after it connects up, but I can't be 100% certain on that.

Any suggestions/throughts/insights?

I snagged Android System Info for the next time it occurs, but without much context on what logs it's looking at or what I need to look for, not sure if I am going to get anywhere.


----------

